# Esperanto: Jubileo: ¿falso amigo? (sentido de aniversario)



## Luchjo

¿La palabra en esperanto "jubileo" equivale a "jubileo" en la siguiente frase?:* En kiu moskva biblioteko okazis granda ekspozicio lige kun la 100-jara jubileo de Esperanto?*_ 

_¿En español, _*jubileo*_ sólo se usa en sentido religioso? Si así fuere, sólo _centenario _sería una buena traducción, creo.


----------



## Dejzbor

Si bien esta palabra tiene un sentido religioso, en mi última traducción dejé intacta la palabra *"jubileo"* porque la segunda acepción de la *RAE* dice:   _ "Entrada y salida frecuente de muchas personas en una casa u otro sitio."   _ Pero entiendo que no se ajusta al sentido pretendido, sin embargo, he aquí sus sinónimos:  

_celebración, fiesta, conmemoración, solemnidad, aniversario, festividad_
_gracia, indulgencia, dispensa, perdón, concesión_
_gentío, multitud, concurrencia, muchedumbre, hormiguero._


----------



## Luchjo

En efecto, esa segunda acepción del DRAE viene siendo un nombre calificativo (o sea, _jubileo_ aplicado a "entradera y salidera" en vez de a lo que designa propiamente) que no tiene nada que ver con _100-jara jubileo_. Con los diccionarios de sinónimos hay que ir con cuidado. Pero te cuento que acabo de toparme con el _Diccionario del español actual_ de Manuel Seco, y veo que en la tercera acepción de _jubileo_, éste sí hace más extensivo el sentido: 'Aniversario especial, gralm. de 25 o 50 años'.


----------



## Dejzbor

Gracias Luĉjo . Me parece perfecto *"aniversario especial"*.


----------



## fdb

The Esperanto word is calqued on German “Jubiläum”, meaning “anniversary”.


----------

